# VFD power supply



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For mobile PLC's I usually use UPS's, line filters and maybe another TVSS in addition to the one in the UPS depending on where it's going.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Line reactors are SOP for every drive I install. Like this one. Some drive and motor manufacturers will sell the reactor at reduced cost if you buy the control and motor from them. Baldor used to do this. I am not sure if they still sell it at 1/2 price.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Do any of you use any kind of power conditioning for mobile PLC applications? I'm considering adding something to the machines that I deal with that are run from generators, etc.


Just a standard sola, maybe?


----------

